# pics of my pitties



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Cute pups ^^


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you :smile:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

They are lovely. They look like quite a bunch of characters. i bet they really keep you on your toes.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lol, yes they do but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

They look like they really know how to get comfortable, haha! Adorable dogs!


----------

